# Titan-healthcare BULK-13 test blend



## Redrum1327 (Feb 17, 2014)

Doesnt this sound a lil over the top this titan healthcare is offering a product called BULK and it contains 13 different test blends  500mg/1.5ml amp


Each 1.5 amp contains
Boldenone undecylenate 30mg
Boldenone acetate 30mg
boldenone cypionate 30mg
nandrolone decanoate 50mg
nandrolone phenilpropionate 30 mg
testosterone dec. 50 mg
testosterone phen. 50 mg
testosterone prop 50 mg 
testosterone cyp. 60 mg 
testosterone enan. 20 mg 
trembolone enan. 20 mg 
trembolone ace. 20 mg 
trembolone hexahydrobenzilcarbonate 20 mg


what are your thoughts on Titan healthcare?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 17, 2014)

My thoughts titan healthcare a rip off save your money.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 17, 2014)

Agree with S4L. Far too much going on in that blend IMO. Even if it was legit, how the hell would you know what was working and what wasn't?


----------



## Redrum1327 (Feb 17, 2014)

I didn't plan on buying it that's for sure just sounded odd to me that's why I was askin I stick to people I know and trust


----------



## graniteman (Feb 18, 2014)

All I can say is...Damn. Looks like he took all the shit he had laying around , threw it in a blender and  BAM! Bulk-13


----------



## SAD (Feb 18, 2014)

It's certainly not a test blend.  It's a kitchen sink blend.  EQ, deca, test, tren.....stupid as fvck.


----------



## promuscle21 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi guys!
I have a friend who actually use titan healthcare products and he said that are more than ok. I've asked him about this Bulk testosterone mix and he said that this product is exclusively for heavy & experienced persons. I actually want to try some of their products but I want to know more about it. Did some of you tried their products? thanks for feedback


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

promuscle21 said:


> Hi guys!
> I have a friend who actually use titan healthcare products and he said that are more than ok. I've asked him about this Bulk testosterone mix and he said that this product is exclusively for heavy & experienced persons. I actually want to try some of their products but I want to know more about it. Did some of you tried their products? thanks for feedback




Wow. Thanks for showing up here and clearing all this up for us. I was getting a bit nervous for a minute there.


----------



## Old shred (Mar 31, 2016)

no one has responded with a half-decent answer yes it does sound off the wall tell you what I'll let you know what happens I'm about to try this stuff hang on to your shorts. I will start posting once a week with the gains or of the body parts that fall off!!!  Lol


----------

